# NEW CBT EIT EXAM(eitfasttrack.com)



## cjr5137 (Nov 18, 2013)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I have been looking through this forum and on the web to find the best prep material for the new CBT EIT exam. I know a lot of people out there are using the FE Review Manual, and ncees has an updated guide to use that book for the new CBT format. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Has anyone used this book/pdf to study for the new exam starting next year???[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]http://www.eitfasttrack.com/http://www.eitfasttrack.com/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Looks like it’s a lot of practice exam problems and you get 5 exams or 330 questions for 34.95. These problems walk you through the steps and refer to the new handbook with page numbers.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Let me know what you guys think or suggest. Just a little skeptical with this cause I don’t see any reviews or anyone talking about using this material to study. However it appears this site is focused on the new format of the test, and I know those details were only released in the last few months. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Chris[/SIZE]


----------



## john103 (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah i wrote about this few weeks ago when I found it. I like it so far...There's a free demo of 10 questions on that site. At this point, it cant hurt me, I failed twice before.. what the hell!


----------



## Georgec (Nov 27, 2013)

yes, unfortunately it does not work for me because I have been out of school for 17 years.I am looking for class which offers more details and goes down in the subjects. I am deciding between PPi2pass and EITexperts.


----------



## Mike M PE (Nov 27, 2013)

Georc,

I took the school of PE class and I passed the FE 19 years from graduation. Check into it.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 3, 2013)

I



mmcdowell25 said:


> Georc,
> 
> I took the school of PE class and I passed the FE 19 years from graduation. Check into it.


I graduated in 1997 with a non-eng degree and passed in 2013 with the help of School of PE .... definitely worth the money.


----------



## Dhwani (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been trying to clear EIT from couple times now but no success !out of school from last 12 years!

I have registered again this year for fe other discipline ! Any one has clue for cat that CBC other is same as last year! Any change on other discipline.


----------



## haygood (Jan 6, 2014)

Dhwani,

I'd like to invite you to try using the School of PE this time around. We are re-tooling the course to suit the new NCEES reference handbook, the new individualized arrangement of the exam, and the revised topics list NCEES has released. I think the CBT is going to be challenging for examinees just because it is new, but we are adapting to what we know about it.


----------



## solomonb (Jan 7, 2014)

I would look at Engineerintrainingexam.com. This is great material-- Justin does a superb job of explaining the material. The price is right and you are bound to learn what you need to know to pass the FE examination.


----------



## Dhwani (Jan 11, 2014)

haygood said:


> Dhwani,
> 
> I'd like to invite you to try using the School of PE this time around. We are re-tooling the course to suit the new NCEES reference handbook, the new individualized arrangement of the exam, and the revised topics list NCEES has released. I think the CBT is going to be challenging for examinees just because it is new, but we are adapting to what we know about it.


Thanks


----------



## Dhwani (Jan 12, 2014)

haygood said:


> Dhwani,
> 
> I'd like to invite you to try using the School of PE this time around. We are re-tooling the course to suit the new NCEES reference handbook, the new individualized arrangement of the exam, and the revised topics list NCEES has released. I think the CBT is going to be challenging for examinees just because it is new, but we are adapting to what we know about it.



Hello,

I have checked school of pe website but not able to find anything for fe general discipline cbt..?


----------



## Mike M PE (Jan 25, 2014)

Dhwani,

The school of PE teaches to the general subject FE. They also give you bonus classes to the discipline specific exam as well. I took the general test for afternoon as it made studying easier rather then switching gears to the ME afternoon.

Good luck!

Btw: Haygood is one of the instructors for School of PE (very good I might add).


----------



## ARE E (Apr 2, 2014)

Georgec said:


> yes, unfortunately it does not work for me because I have been out of school for 17 years.I am looking for class which offers more details and goes down in the subjects. I am deciding between PPi2pass and EITexperts.




Which one did you decide to take and why? I'm in the same boat right now.


----------



## Tracy_W (May 2, 2014)

I passed using this book. There's a good section upfront that tells you what to expect at the testing center and it's dead on. The best part of the website where they post and answer a problems of the day. I used "Engineertrainingexam.com" too. It's really good too, but I always like the feel of a paperback back when I study, not using a computer all the time. Good luck everyone !


----------

